# M&P 9mm Pro



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Just curious, if you own a M&P Pro, how is the rifling condition of your barrel.
I am sending mine back due to poor machining at the muzzle end, especially. 
At first I thought it was some sort of build up due to the discoloring I detected, 
but after cleaning failed to remove it, I looked more intensely. There must 
have been a broaching tool defective while machining. I have to send it back to
S&W after 2 days from purchase.
Here is what I found:








*
*
*
Mrwizardly


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

mrwizardly said:


> Just curious, if you own a M&P Pro, how is the rifling condition of your barrel.
> I am sending mine back due to poor machining at the muzzle end, especially.
> At first I thought it was some sort of build up due to the discoloring I detected,
> but after cleaning failed to remove it, I looked more intensely. There must
> ...


So how does it shoot or is it going back on visual critera only?


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

TOF said:


> So how does it shoot or is it going back on visual critera only?


It shoots great, and yes, it is going back because it visually looks "poorly machined". I had wondered myself if it was worth sending it back for repair or not. Still not sure, but figure all my other barrels are spotless and "well machined" (smooth as glass). That is part of the reason I posted here. While inspecting, you can see it quite clearly as a darkened stripe that runs about 2" in the rifling slot. Here are a couple more similar photos.
















thanks,
MW


----------

